# Building a 12 volt light



## yuandrew (Sep 24, 2006)

I have an old desk lamp laying around that originally uses a strange 120 volt 40 watt bulb with a base that is larger than a night light but smaller than a regular medium based bulb. The bulb had burned out a long time ago but I decided to put that old lamp to use on a 12 volt electrical system. I cut the plug off and replaced it with an Anderson Powerpole connector then removed the original socket.

I'm thinking about using a MR16 bulb in it but does anyone know where I can find a bi-pin socket that would have a screw going down the middle to secure it to a metal "L" bracket ?
I'm currently using a bayonet based 12 volt RV bulb (I think around 28 watts) which is actually soldered directly to the wires and just hangs inside the lamp shade. Primary use will be a task lamp.

I had though about using high powered LEDs at first but didn't have the budget for a quanity that would produce the light output I wanted. BTW, anyone know the light output I would get from a 20 watt MR16 ?


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 25, 2006)

20w MR16 does about 225lms ±


----------



## DonShock (Sep 25, 2006)

Although it doesn't have a single mounting hole in the center, if you think you can make this socket work, I can send you one for free. I am using one to run an MR16 in a mag head off a SLA 12v battery. Just PM me your address.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 25, 2006)

That may work, the holes are near the edge but I won't mind the bulb being a little off centered. If that is 225 lumens; maybe two or three K2s would work later when I have the time and budget to go LED.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 25, 2006)

Message Sent; Thanks.


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe you could put a small metal hose clamp around the outside of that fixture and gently tighten it onto a metal rod. If that rod is threaded, you're all set.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 29, 2006)

It arrived today; thanks Don :thanks:


----------

